# What size bands for 1/2 inch steel ball



## Ghetto Blaster (May 2, 2020)

Does anyone know what size I should cut the bands if I shoot 1/2 steel balls weighing 8.369 grams? The bands are .80 mm SimpleShot Premium Latex Black bands.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

If you are drawing to a face anchor, you might try a 3/4-inch to 1/2-inch taper.

If you have a longer draw, you might narrow that down to 5/8-inch to 3/8 inch.

In either case, I'd cut the first ones to 1/4 your draw length, and shorten to 1/5 if you are looking for more snap.

If the shorter cut still feels like less power than you are looking for, you might add 1/8 to 1/4-inch to each end of the taper.

It usually takes a little trial and error to reach Nirvana.

Good luck!


----------

